# Billing 76825, 76827, 93325



## kcammack (Jul 26, 2010)

I am getting a 2009 bundle for the 76827 code.  I do not believe this is correct, nor have I gotten denials from other insurances with these codes.   Blue Shield wants us to send charts etc.  Am I missing something?  Shouldn't this have been automatically paid?  What other documenation can I send or should I have put a modifier of some sort?


----------

